# 1968 Sting-Ray from Oakland



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 2, 2015)

Found this beauty and I looks untouched and all original. I have abosolutley no clue on the value of the Sting-Ray these days so I hope I didnt pay too much for her. Your input and expertise is very welcomed. Thank you in return.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 2, 2015)

Nice! Looks like all you need is a rear fender. Whitewalls optional.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Nov 2, 2015)

Beautiful. I would say that after adding a rear fender in the same condition as the front one, based on the condition of the seat, speedo, streamers, and the fact it has the RARE Stik Shift chain guard ebay could easily get $800-900 I believe. I love my stingrays and keep seeing high price in the sold section. There are a few that have been sitting in for sale with price tags that I think are low but have not sold so you never know, but I think your would sell right away.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 2, 2015)

Thank you for the interest and advice. It is much appreciated.


----------



## theterrym (Nov 2, 2015)

I don't know anything about the value, but I know that bike it pretty sweet!!!


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 2, 2015)

Bought my first Schwinn at that same shop.68 or 69.
I grew up down the road a few miles.


----------



## vastingray (Nov 2, 2015)

Nice find,  I'm pretty sure not being a deluxe it would be a fender less at some point the front fender was added. Very nice bike


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 2, 2015)

vastingray said:


> Nice find,  I'm pretty sure not being a deluxe it would be a fender less at some point the front fender was added. Very nice bike




That's even better. Toss the front fender and call it done.


----------



## mcmfw2 (Nov 24, 2015)

You are correct Tom.... in 68 you could only get fenders on a Deluxe or on the rear of a Krate ..  The front could have been a dealer install though


----------



## MBlue6 (Jan 5, 2016)

I would say it is worth somewhere in the $400-$700 range. Very cool bike, if it is for sale let me know. 2bikemen@wi.rr.com


----------



## how (Jan 5, 2016)

6 to 800 around here


----------

